# attachments to fire rated doors



## Paul Linder (Nov 6, 2020)

Where would we find reference to what can be attached to a fire rated door? Specifically, can a door bumper such as the Keedex Protect-A-Lok part number K-12 made of lexan polycarbonate be attached to a hospital fire rated door, or does it need to be the stainless steel K-12S?


----------



## RLGA (Nov 6, 2020)

NFPA 80


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2020)

Check this

*Can existing fire doors be modified for new hardware?*










						Fire Doors - Everything you always wanted to know (but were afraid to ask) - I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene.
					

I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene. | Fire Doors - Everything you always wanted to know (but were afraid to ask) | | This article was published in the October 2013 issue of Construction Specifier and won CSI's Construction Specifier...




					idighardware.com
				




And you can ask the guru  Email









						About Me - I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene.
					

I'm Lori Greene, Manager - Codes and Resources with Allegion.  I can’t tell you how many times I’ve heard an architect say, with passion, “I HATE HARDWARE!” On the other hand, I work with lots of hardware consultants who like hardware enough to work in this industry for 10, 20, 30, 40 years, or...




					idighardware.com


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 9, 2020)

attach how? can't penetrate face material


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2020)

Protect-A-Lok - Keedex, Inc.
					






					www.keedex.com


----------



## Entrance Solutions (Nov 27, 2020)

*"Can existing fire doors be modified for new hardware?*

Field modifications are limited by NFPA 80 to jobsite preparation for:

● surface-applied hardware;

● function holes for mortise locks;

● holes for labeled viewers;

● protection plates; and
● a maximum 3/4-inch (19-mm) wood and composite door undercutting.


Paul Linder said:


> Where would we find reference to what can be attached to a fire rated door? Specifically, can a door bumper such as the Keedex Protect-A-Lok part number K-12 made of lexan polycarbonate be attached to a hospital fire rated door, or does it need to be the stainless steel K-12S?


I see them (K-12) in every hospital I work in as well as other facilities. I use them often as well. I have not heard of any of these installs being flagged by AHJ. From my understanding, as long as the penetration's are covered and do not exceed 1" in diameter you're good.


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2020)

Entrance Solutions said:


> *"Can existing fire doors be modified for new hardware?*
> 
> Field modifications are limited by NFPA 80 to jobsite preparation for:
> 
> ...



Welcome

We have a door Guru, that has a fantastic site









						Home Page - I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene.
					

Fire doors, panic hardware, school security, classroom locks, means of egress, calculating occupant, and more from Allegion's Lori Greene.




					idighardware.com


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 28, 2020)

Check with CAL-OSHA in California, doesn't sound as if they would approve it. What does NFPA say about altering rated doors?


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Check with CAL-OSHA in California, doesn't sound as if they would approve it. What does NFPA say about altering rated doors?



What post 6 says


----------

